# Audi 100Q no start...



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

So I have a friend that has been having problems with his 100Q locking on its own, and now the car will not start. It is geting power to to the rest of the car (ins. cluster/ raido/ect.) but not kicking over the starter. The Bat. is in good condition and so is the alt. So I am wondering if the car has a securty/alarm immoblizer modual, and if so has anyone had this same problem. Also could this modual cause a paricitic draw on the bat.? 

Thanks:beer:


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

Possible ign. switch failure.


----------

